# Spawn



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone know where I can buy spawn bags I live in Shelby twp Macomb area by the Clinton river and gander mnt is always out also in looking for sucker spawn too I heard it's good on the Clinton


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

If you can't find it local Grapentin Specialties, out of Imlay city sell on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/36-Orange-S...169948?hash=item4ae86f059c:g:ApYAAOSwjVVVzNEE


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Sportsman Direct has spawn bags. I fish that river a lot and have never even heard of anyone fishing actual sucker spawn. Usually when they say sucker spawn they're referring to the fly patern.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Try half a crawler; you won't regret it.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Or try shrimp you con die it with food color or egg cure
http://steelheadu.com/the-egg-alternative-shrimp/


----------



## Gonefishing247 (Mar 29, 2016)

Gander Mountain have them.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

Has anyone found any spawn for sail in the Yates area? Gander mountain has been out for weeks.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Sucker spawn is a fly pattern. Here is a pic for reference. There are many different colors and variations of this pattern. Swing by Sportsmen's Direct they have spawn bags


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There are many alternatives to spawn if you are out. One of the best is the fuzzy ball that they have on a hook or look up how to rig beads.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Sucker spawn is a fly pattern. Here is a pic for reference. There are many different colors and variations of this pattern. Swing by Sportsmen's Direct they have spawn bags


How late in the summer would you try egg patterns. Or are they good preatty much all year?


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

Here is a link that I have found interesting and useful about eggs.. Look down toward the bottom at Bead 201" or something like that, there's an interesting discussion on how eggs look as they age in the water. 

https://www.alaskaflyfishinggoods.com/newsletters/how-to-articles/

Hope that helps.


----------

